# It's what's for dinner



## Curt (Nov 26, 2012)

pikantní moravskou klobásou
oranžová paprika
žitný chléb


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 26, 2012)

That looks good.....please decipher for us. klobasou= kielbasa?
oranzova paprika= orange paprika something-or-other?
zitny chleb= bread and butter?


----------



## Berean (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks to Google translate--


Moravian sausage
spicy orange pepper 
rye bread

Correct? And I'll bet that's real butter on the bread.


----------



## Curt (Nov 26, 2012)

Berean said:


> Correct? And I'll bet that's real butter on the bread.



Correct. And, yes, it's REAL butter.


----------



## Edward (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd want a dab of hořčice for the sausage.


----------



## Curt (Nov 27, 2012)

Edward said:


> I'd want a dab of hořčice for the sausage.



Amen.


----------

